# D17 Re~occupy Nyc



## wildboy860 (Dec 13, 2011)

Saturday, December 17, 2011
_Time_
12:00pm until 11:30pm

_Where_ 
Duarte Square
_Description_ 
RE-OCCUPY 12.17.11

SATURDAY, DECEMBER 17th at 12PM
DUARTE SQ. PARK, 6th AVE & CANAL
PROTECT & CELEBRATE THE OCCUPY MOVEMENT
 

Join artists, musicians, and local community members for an
all-day performance event in support of Occupy Wall Street’s
re-occupation of space in downtown Manhattan.

FREEDOM OF EXPRESSION and right to assemble are sacred human freedoms. Occupy Wall Street has renewed a sense of hope, revived a belief in community and awakened a revolutionary spirit too long silenced. To Occupy is to embody the spirit of liberation that we wish to manifest in our society.

On Saturday, December 17th – the 3 month anniversary of Occupy Wall Street, the birthday of Bradley Manning, and the 1 year anniversary of the self-immolation of Mohamed Bouazizi – the act that sparked the Arab Spring – Occupy Wall Street will liberate another space.

Occupations create space for community, values, ideas and a level of meaningful dialogue absent in the present political and social system. They have allowed us to realize that we cannot fix our crises isolated from one another. We need collective action, and we need civic space. We are creating that civic space.

Outdoor public space plays a crucial role in this civic process and encourages open, transparent organizing in our movement, unbeholden to a broken political system. As we saw in Liberty Square, outdoor space invites people to listen, speak, share, learn, and act. It is a source of inspiration and empowerment.

Over the last month we have seen a series of coordinated attacks on occupations across the nation in an attempt to stop the growth of a movement for social and economic justice. Outdoor space is a threat
because it is a visible form of dissent– a visible challenge to the system, visibility that screams liberation.

We occupy to liberate. We move forward in the grand tradition of the transformative social movements that have defined American history. We stand on the shoulders of those who have struggled before us, and we pick up where others have left off. We are seeking a better society for us all.

Join us as we liberate space and deepen this moment into an enduring movement.


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ill be there! maybe ill see some of yall there.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 13, 2011)

blah blah blah
OWS has become boring
cxr - can't wait for the catchy slogans and passionate quotes


----------

